# Is home grown marijuana on the rise?



## FruityBud (Sep 29, 2009)

On Tuesday, an elaborate indoor marijuana growing operation is discovered. Four days later, thousands of marijuana plants are found in woods surrounded by secluded work camps.

Is the home grown marijuana which was so popular in the 70's and 80's coming back...or did it ever really go away?   "I don't know if it ever completely went away. I do think we're seeing a resurgence of it," Thomas kerss, Nacogdoches County sheriff said.

In year's past foresters often came up on hidden growths or it was detected by air. Neither happen so much any more. "It's never happened to me or any of my guys here that I know of," John Boyett, district forester for the Texas Forest Service said.  "What we're cautioned more about is the meth labs."

Marijuana is the gateway drug to meth and harder drugs. It's still widely used, but sources primarily originate from Mexico. These days home grown may come with less hassles. "There has been increased border security efforts," noted the sheriff. "Also, California has seen an increase of marijuana being grown in national forests and timber lands."

Twenty to thirty years ago growers were primarily the users. Today it's more organized. "I don't believe for a minute that 20, 25 people just decided to let's move from Mexico over to the United States and go set up some labor camps in East Texas," Kerss said, referring to the "labor camps" found this weekend in a forested area off of FM 225.  "That's going to be a very planned out and methodical approach."

If the trend continues the impact can be substantial to local law enforcement agencies. State drug task forces no longer exist.

Authorities suggest to landowners, especially absentee landowners, to periodically check their properties. This discourages illegal activity. It's best to notify authorities if and when anything suspicious is discovered. Landowners should never approach anything that appears to be an illegal drug operation.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/ybfbved*


----------



## rickyjack9 (Oct 10, 2014)

some who dare 'try' marijuana may 'try' other things and as a result 'could' get addicted to meth or coke or heroin, or alcohol, or tobacco...but don't blame it all on marijuana.
lung abuse will always be a serious problem for any smoking, right?
or are u the guys who vape and think its not harmful. if that's you, then u need educated.
if u coff, u lose. I care about my lungs but am for THC for relaxing effects.
so cannaoil with a tasty oil is the nutz. but that's just me. now I have triple stamina from a yr ago. no lung abuse.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 13, 2014)

I think you need to smoke some herb...or did it already lead to meth use for you?


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2014)

What an ignorant and missinformative article.  MJ is not a gateway drug. Alcohol on the other hand is.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 13, 2014)

UMM Wait WHAT, gate what. Laughable


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 20, 2014)

I can speak from experience with alcohol being more a gateway drug than mj. I had to quit drinking all together three mo ago because I had no self control and I was thinking of harming myself. I have a great family to support me and I love my life but anyone that says mj is worse than booze is kidding themselves. As I tell anyone no one got in a fight at a coffee shop with a friend you just got done toking with. A stabbing or shooting or just fight outside of a bar is pretty normal. I have learned to enjoy sobriety as much as the ability to get away from it since booze is out of my life. I also have had ADD or ADHD and anxiety since I was six. I never knew it until I was in my thirties! As a result my school work and grades suffered and kept me from college. I had a hard life in my twenties. I finally am getting my life sorted out and starting school in a couple of mo. I am gonna hopefully study horticulture so I can understand how soil, plands, and surroundings effect all plant not just our favorite one. As well when the industry hit my state I would like to be in a position cash in for all intents and purposes(on the growing side). I like to think that anyone here is here for the knowledge not the cash end but that is a personal choice. I respect all on here and hope you all keep it on the dl. I feel like you are all my friends I just wish we could all come together and meet and talk person to person. It will happen in time it just depends on how long it takes for the rest of the country to hear the train comin since we're all standing on the tracks.


----------



## shaggyballs (Oct 21, 2014)

Home grows will be outlawed very soon!
Sad really.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 21, 2014)

shaggyballs said:


> Home grows will be outlawed very soon!
> Sad really.



Says who?


----------



## MR1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Home grows are already outlawed where I am.


----------



## shaggyballs (Oct 21, 2014)

I think there is a $200 fine per plant in cali right now!


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 21, 2014)

As I have told people for years "the day they come for my guns, they'll come for my bullets first"(nothing meant to anyone one here). I will continue to live free or die free. I have health problems that mj helps but I don't have a extremely rare disease that I could get medical mj for. I equate it to alcohol, some states have heavy taxes while some have light taxes. Like you said you in Cali you can't grow your own but you can get a card and buy it over the counter. I think it's like moonshining, its illegal in all states to distill alcohol for any reason. I will continue to learn and educate myself on this plant not just smoking it. I really hope that many new great medicines come from this wonderful plant that was put on this planet. I love this forum because when most don't take things personally you can have some really discussions on things you can't talk about in the public areas.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2014)

Weed is a gateway as much as spoons are a gateway to being obese.


----------

